# Any Coyote hunters



## Genius. (Oct 7, 2012)

Any of you guys hunt coyote? 

A guy contacted me this morning asking if I would like to take care of a coyote problem on his land. Of course I told him I'd do my best.

He says he sees them every night in his field behind his house. 

What's a good way to nail them? Sit and wait? Can they be baited? I was thinking of taking a old chicken with a rope tied to its leg and then stake the rope down, sit a few hundred yards away and wait.

Or will it work to bait them with dead chicken, or dead pigs? I have a abundance of that.


----------



## Fifelaker (Oct 7, 2012)

I have been told that steelwool soaked in bacon grease works.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 7, 2012)

Dress up like Roadrunner and keep repeating "meep meep meep meep". Pics or video please.


----------



## Laroo (Oct 7, 2012)

You may want to check into it, there may be laws against baiting, calling can be very effective, there are a ton of sights on the innertube about it.


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Oct 7, 2012)

Baiting with dead animals will work. They will eat just about anything. We had a dead cow and the ate everything including the hooves. A disress call also works. Do you have night vision?


----------



## Genius. (Oct 7, 2012)

husqvarnaguy said:


> Baiting with dead animals will work. They will eat just about anything. We had a dead cow and the ate everything including the hooves. A disress call also works. Do you have night vision?



No night vision


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Oct 7, 2012)

TheGenius said:


> No night vision



You dont really need it but it helps.


----------



## eric_271 (Oct 7, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> Dress up like Roadrunner and keep repeating "meep meep meep meep". Pics or video please.



Careful, that one will follow your advice.


----------



## unclemoustache (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm all in favor of hunting predatory animals, but I would strongly advise you to know what is legal and what is not before you embark upon such a venture, and be careful about what you post on the internet about it, lest our all-knowing gub'ment gets evidence to hang your keister from a pole.


----------



## redoakneck (Oct 7, 2012)

You better talk to the local game warden, as the cat is out of the bag. My neighbor shoots them any chance he can, they attack his dogs and eat his chickens. I know a guy that set a big live box trap and relocated them (which I am sure is illegal).


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks like Mich laws allow yote hunting all year long on private lands.....


Fox & Coyotes
Coyote2011-2012 Season Information

Fox and Coyote Trapping Season: Statewide Oct. 15 - March 1
See Note 1 below.
See Winter Fox and Coyote Non-lethal Cable Restraints for regulations governing the trapping of fox and coyote.

Coyote Hunting Season:
Statewide July 15 - April 15
See Notes 1 and 2 below.
Residents possessing a valid small game license may hunt coyote during the established season.

Gray and Red Fox Hunting Seasons: Statewide Oct. 15 - March 1
See Note 2 below.

Note 1: *Coyote may be taken on private property by a property owner or designee all year if they are doing or about to do damage on private property. A license or written permit is not needed.*

Note 2: See Nighttime Raccoon and Predator Hunting for specific regulations governing the hunting of these species at night.

More information:
Identifying Wolves and Coyotes
Dog Training for Fox Hunting


----------



## ft. churchill (Oct 7, 2012)

I love coyote hunting. I would use calls and decoys to lure them in, then I do the deed with a hornaday V-max 75 grain 6mm bullet. Be sure to camo up before trying and dont miss as the coyotes become educated very quick. For a decoy I use a wild turkey feather hung on fishin' line from a bamboo pole that I stick in a bush. It will twirl and move in the slightest breeze and keep him fixated on the decoy not you. If these song dogs have already acquired an education, they will not respond. You'll have to go to howlin' or better yet an oddball call to get them to come in (think cat meows, turkey or chicken clucks, fawn bleats, tapes of yappin' lil' dogs.) Good huntin'.


----------



## hanniedog (Oct 7, 2012)

Genius just get that Barrett I pm'd you about. Then plug em from 1/2 mile away.


----------



## tjbier (Oct 7, 2012)

Let less I deer hunt the more I want to yote hunt. A friend of mine and his group got 57 last winter around my area! Pretty sure he might use one of them electric accuated rabbit decoys and calls. 

Let me kno G.


----------



## greendohn (Oct 7, 2012)

*I haven't hunted them,,yet.*

A couple pals of mine are avid "coy-dog" hunters.

A rabbit in distress call, mouth call and recorded, seems to be their favorite for bringing them in.

When the snow is on they "still hunt" and glass along the waterways. I understand cover/concealment is of the up-most importance as they are very elusive/smart, as mentioned earlier.

They tell me my .243 is "perfect" for the task. I don't know if I'll get out with them this year, again, or not. I'm on target out to 250 yards shooting melons, but melons from a shooting bench is a far cry from a day afield when it's cold out. I hope they give me call, maybe I'll be out of excuses for not going with them...

Good luck to you, man. Good huntin'.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 7, 2012)

Five or six years ago I was hiking on a side trail in the Shenandoah National Park when I heard something crashing through the brush. Pretty soon a couple of does came onto the trail and headed towards me, veering off about 15 yards before reaching me. About 45 seconds later I heard something else, and this little fellow trotted down the trail towards me. Gor about 10 yards away and headed into the brush.


----------



## Marco (Oct 7, 2012)

7/0 treble hook, garage door cable and chicken parts.....make em jump for it


----------



## Genius. (Oct 7, 2012)

Yea, hunting them is legal here. A lot of guys in our area wait till fresh snow fall, they drive around looking for tracks, they find tracks entering a field, they look for exit tracks, if none, they flush them out.

That's to much man power for me.

I have some load work to do with 55gr Barnes TTSX, so far very promising. When my 308 is finished, I'll have to give that a whirl.

I keep thinking my AR would like to have a 6mm upper attatched to it


----------



## Marco (Oct 7, 2012)

Warn the neighbors if they have friendly dogs that might wander.


----------



## Marco (Oct 7, 2012)

Get a worthless ##### and watch her, when she is right chain her up and wait in a sleeping bag with #4 buck and level the whole works.


----------



## Garmins dad (Oct 7, 2012)

Head to the local butcher. see if you can get a pail of blood and hang some bird wings from a fence along with a bunch of blood poured on the ground. Problem with yoties. If you call to much with a mouth call they WILL spot you. Very good hearing. You need a electric call that you place by the bait and sit a ways back behind or a ways off to the side of it all.. ALWAYS shoot the one out front as it's usually the alpha of that group.. often the others will stop for a second allowing you a chance at a second dog.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 8, 2012)

TheGenius said:


> Yea, hunting them is legal here. A lot of guys in our area wait till fresh snow fall, they drive around looking for tracks, they find tracks entering a field, they look for exit tracks, if none, they flush them out.
> 
> That's to much man power for me.
> 
> ...



60gr Blitzkings, and wind them up with Varget. No need to waste good money on controlled expansion bullets, when Fragging them works better.
Song dogs aren't tough to kill, ya just gotta hit 'em. 

If he's seeing them every evening, don't go tromping around stinking the place up with bait and changing things. Just set up on his barn roof and eliminate the stupid ones to start with. 

From there, start getting creative, and setting out the Conibears.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Genius. (Oct 8, 2012)

dingeryote said:


> 60gr Blitzkings, and wind them up with Varget. No need to waste good money on controlled expansion bullets, when Fragging them works better.
> Song dogs aren't tough to kill, ya just gotta hit 'em.
> 
> If he's seeing them every evening, don't go tromping around stinking the place up with bait and changing things. Just set up on his barn roof and eliminate the stupid ones to start with.
> ...



Your saying I'd be GTG with either my 69gr SMK's or Hornady 75gr BTHP's?


----------



## komatsuvarna (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah it dont take much. I've knocked a few over with a 204 Ruger, 243wssm, and even an open sight 30.30 one time cause it was what I had lol. They aren't stupid though. They are very alert, especially when coming to a call.

They're very populated here. Season is open year around, No limit, Daylight hours only. They are most active at night though.


----------



## tjbier (Oct 8, 2012)

I've heard of some guys using their 17hmr for yotes too, got to get em in the head, may just wound them if a body shot though.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 8, 2012)

TheGenius said:


> Your saying I'd be GTG with either my 69gr SMK's or Hornady 75gr BTHP's?



Whichever shoots best and has the higher BC. If you have dope to 600m worked up for either one, they both will work fine.
Our 'Yotes run 40lbs on the small side and 60+ on the large side. The 69grSMK's Yaw hard and start to frag. The 75gr Hornadys are even worse about it...thin jackets with a base heavy core and all. Nasty damage, even on Portugese brain shots.

Get that thing doped with the USO, grab the kestrel and range finder, and go whack a couple.:hmm3grin2orange:
Whatever ya do, don't go tromping around where he's seeing them regularly, untill after you have educated a few.
They are used to a very specific set of conditions in the area, so don't change anything. And yes, they notice everything.
No calling, no wierd new noises or smells....like you ain't even there.

Pics!!!!!!!!!!!!


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 8, 2012)

Those 69 smk are what I've got to shoot the best out to 400 with 26 grains of varget pushing them in some ARs so far. I think it would knock them over easily.


----------



## Genius. (Oct 8, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Those 69 smk are what I've got to shoot the best out to 400 with 26 grains of varget pushing them in some ARs so far. I think it would knock them over easily.



I'm getting my best results from 75gr BTHP being pushed with Varget. I just got
A few box's of SMK's that I'm working with. I ran out of Varget so I'm working with 8208 and H335.


----------



## Genius. (Oct 8, 2012)

I picked up a box of 36gr Varmint Grenades a while back, thinking they'd work good on woodchucks...

I'm thinking my barrel spins a little to fast for them...


----------



## Genius. (Oct 8, 2012)

Is there a such thing as predator calls on iTunes? 

I don't see the point of spending big bucks on a game caller when I have my phone already. I don't know why I couldn't pick up a quality speaker and run it off my phone.
Or am I wrong in that thinking?


----------



## komatsuvarna (Oct 8, 2012)

I think the mouth calls give the best sound myself. Some are easier to make sound good than others, They take some practice too. I've been playing with them on and off for probably 8 years, I still suck at calling .

You can call too much to...


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 8, 2012)

Built my own home made E caller. About $50.00 in parts plus a MP3 player.
























Get the sounds from Varmit Al's and wind river, nearly any sound you want. some of the guys bait with road kill deer and it works well. We use several different calibers My favorite is a 220 swift, and 243. BIL uses a 22-250 0r a 257 Roberts. My brother uses a 243 and a friend likes his 204 and 12ga with #4 heavy shot.

We usally do our hunting after deer season in the lower and just about any time in the UPPER.

 Al


----------



## Genius. (Oct 8, 2012)

alleyyooper said:


> Built my own home made E caller. About $50.00 in parts plus a MP3 player.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks

Is that a cheap speaker from radio shack? Or is it a higher quality one?


----------



## Genius. (Oct 8, 2012)

Dangit!!!!!!

Another freaking hobby.....


Oh the wife is going to love this....


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 8, 2012)

I finally broke down and bought a fox pro spitfire. I haven't had any luck with it yet. I've only got to use it twice in a year and a half:censored: I've got more shots at them deer hunting or just happen upon them and have a rifle handy.


----------



## ft. churchill (Oct 8, 2012)

Several years back my buddy got a fox-pro, we never got anything to come in with it. I have often wondered if it was too loud. My favorite mouth call right now is the "catnip". My favorite howler is the "red desert howler". Calls are like cad to me, I've got a bunch of them. Have not used an e-caller for about 3 years now, I just find that the mouth calls are more versatile, and less likely to get you busted as your trying to set them up. Shot one with a 17 hmr right after they come out with that caliber. Hit him in the "pocket" right behind the front legs at about 150 yards and down it went...... It got back up after 20 seconds and trotted off. Was using the only ammo that was available at that time, it was all super expansive pest type ammo. Now they have a game point type ammo with controlled expansion and that stuff works well. But I would never recommend a 17hmr to any one for the coyotes. Stick to the centerfire calibers. I've had good luck with .223 shooting full metal jacket cheap type ammo and it doesn't tear up the pelts. But I hate skinning them out, they are stinky. I use a 6mm Remington as my go to gun for 'yotes. The 75 grain V-max tears them up at 3300 fps. Works great to as far out as you can hit'em. Don't forget shooting sticks either. They are a must have item. prone position limits your vision and mobility too much and from the sitting position you can swivel and get on them quickly with a rock solid hold.


----------



## Genius. (Oct 8, 2012)

I like the handcall idea, cheaper:msp_thumbup:

But, will a genius like me be able to operate one:hmm3grin2orange: (remember, I get my wide cookbooks for mothers day:msp_confused


Also, what's the best time to hunt? Dusk, dawn, midday, night?


----------



## ft. churchill (Oct 8, 2012)

Dusk and dawn are the best. Remember to set up with the wind in your face and the sun behind you if possible. Cloudy days are good all day. The winds are the most important consideration.


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Oct 8, 2012)

Genius. said:


> Is there a such thing as predator calls on iTunes?
> 
> I don't see the point of spending big bucks on a game caller when I have my phone already. I don't know why I couldn't pick up a quality speaker and run it off my phone.
> Or am I wrong in that thinking?



Just play some Bieber. Sounds like an animal dying anyway.


----------



## Genius. (Oct 8, 2012)

husqvarnaguy said:


> Just play some Bieber. Sounds like an animal dying anyway.



Got it!! Thanks

My plan is dress up like the road runner and play bieber

I should have piles of dead yotes now!!!


----------



## Jim Timber (Oct 8, 2012)

Genius. said:


> Got it!! Thanks
> 
> My plan is dress up like the road runner and play bieber
> 
> I should have piles of dead yotes now!!!



Or the neighbors coming to lynch you. range_grin:

I had a primos beta dogg or something (it wasn't the alpha, but still cost $170), and I tried 5 different sets without so much as a single pooch investigating it. I had loaded up all the calls I could find on that thing, roosters, chicks, bunnies, bleats - everything. Might as well have been playing Metallica. So I returned that thing.

I've got an old police siren box and speaker I want to rig up (it has the mic amp in it) and try that with my phone or a cheap mp3 player. I paid $20 for it about 15 years ago. At least I won't be out nearly 2 bills if it still doesn't work.


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 9, 2012)

*The speaker is a Speco SPC-5 PA* Bought it on line for about $10.00 including shipping.
The amp, patch cord, on off switch, on off indacator, and volume controll are Radio Shack. The big mug was a lucky find along the free way right by the entrance from a truck stop. Holiday gas stations have some real nice 64oz ones at a decent price.
My MP3 player is a Sanza Clip 2gb. Holds plenty of sounds uploaded useing windows media, No need for all that 
Apple B/S. Brother uses a Nocia cell phone with a MP3 player built in.

A locator siren sound is price less, If you don't get any howling then no need to waste time calling that area. Start the sound real low (even mouth calls should be done that way to start.) wait a little and try a louder volume. After about 30 minutes pack up and leave. Remember to keep your eyes peeled behind you because they like to circle.
Coyote hunting in the east is far different than the western plains. We just don't have the open ground and distances. It is best to have two persons on a set because of the short distances and the fact they like to circle in cover.
Once word gets out you hunt coyotes you will get lots of invites from land owners who don't want the coyotes around their home. I've even been walking down the road in the UPPER and had people stop to tell me to shoot the coyotes never mind the season B/S being closed during deer season. They got so bold they were coming in the near by village and killing pets let out to do their bussiness.

 Al


----------



## Jim Timber (Oct 9, 2012)

I have to shoot the side arch of a trail to get a 100yd shot on my land right now. LOTS of cover. Even so, the yotes will circle close enough to catch sight of them. Had one casing a buddy on a deer hunt, and my buddy was dumb to not shoot it when he had the chance. Yotes on my land mean deer are somewhere else and you have no other hunting happening.

Part of my displeasure with the primo's unit (aside from the piss-poor remote range) was how scratchy the sound was at higher levels. Another minor grievance was how bloody bright the remote screen was. Totally ruined night vision (naked eyes).

Neighbors thought something was dying though. I almost didn't want to tell them it was me.


----------



## Genius. (Oct 9, 2012)

Well, I got my load worked out this evening. Actually 2 loads that I will be able to run with. I now need to chrono them.

Both with Barnes 55gr TTSX one being pushed with 21.6 gr of H335. The other is being pushed with 8208XBR (i'm not sayin the load, it's .2gr over max...). But no signs of to high pressure.

Both of those loads looked like one hole at 100. I was not expecting that out of a hunting bullet.

Now to see what one performes better at longer distance and start collecting data.


----------



## Jim Timber (Oct 10, 2012)

I was at the store tonight and saw the caller I had - it's a turbo dogg by primos.


----------



## Arrowhead (Oct 10, 2012)

Marco said:


> 7/0 treble hook, garage door cable and chicken parts.....make em jump for it



Don't take this advice. That's about the cruelest sh1t to do and highly illegal. I'll shot/trapped well over 100 Coyotes and have a taxidermy shop. Last year I guy come over to the shop telling me he does the treble hook thing... I told him he was a pos and to never come back. :msp_thumbdn:

I started calling with mouth calls. Once you get the hang of it, it's a blast. Good luck.


----------



## Jim Timber (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't think the intent is to hook the yote. At least that's not how I saw it.

You make the yote jump for the bait out of reach - so they hang around and give you a shot opportunity. I've heard this from others who do the same - hang it on a tree and wait.


----------



## Arrowhead (Oct 10, 2012)

No, the hook is for them to hang on. That's why the steel cable. Unfortunately many people do it. :msp_mad:


----------



## Genius. (Oct 10, 2012)

Jim Timber said:


> I don't think the intent is to hook the yote. At least that's not how I saw it.
> 
> You make the yote jump for the bait out of reach - so they hang around and give you a shot opportunity. I've heard this from others who do the same - hang it on a tree and wait.



Yea, I just heard about this yesterday... Some local guy explained it to me. The intent is to hook them...

Sounds pretty cruel.


----------



## Jim Timber (Oct 11, 2012)

I did some looking around and found this is more widely done than I would've expected. Not cool at all.

I also read about soaking sponges in bacon grease - the yote horks it down and then can't pass it, so they end up unable to process food and die. Also not cool.

Stuff like this gives trappers a bad name, but it really bodes poorly for sportsmen in general. There's a difference between taking an animals life for the benefit of the prey, and making one suffer because you can't be bothered to use a humane method.

I'll be trying snares for the first time this year. 12 of them cost $23. That's my solution to yotes who won't come on calling or visit bait when I'm unable to stand guard over it.

I almost had one this summer when my rooster died (used it as bait on a foot hold set), but the yote stepped on the jaw instead of the pan - left a perfect footprint, just 2" off the mark.


----------



## eric_271 (Oct 11, 2012)

This was the most popular way around here but the yote hunters made a real pain in the arss of them selves cutting into pastures they didn't own. With a dog track just a few miles away there were more grayhound owners than you could shake a stick at. They gave them away if they didn't win a race so everyone around had multiple grayhounds. Even the slowest grayhounds could easily catch up with the yotes.

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/26/sports/26greyhounds.html?_r=0


----------



## Boydt8 (Oct 15, 2012)

*Did someone say coyote?*

Wow! Coyote hunting is fun, sound like the chicken tied to a string would work. But yea is rabbit distress call works great
Beware coyote hunting is addicting!!!



Genius. said:


> Any of you guys hunt coyote?
> 
> A guy contacted me this morning asking if I would like to take care of a coyote problem on his land. Of course I told him I'd do my best.
> 
> ...


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 16, 2012)

You guys are getting way to technical with the guns. I just use a .270 with 140gr BPBT and they work pretty decent. Course the only time I ever shoot one is when deer hunting but I will screw up a good deer hunt to splatter a 'yote.........


----------

